# Printing Image issues



## knm627 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello All!

Can anyone please help. I am having some major difficulty with an image printing once enlarged. I have attached a photo of the design on regular copy paper, an 8x10 film and 13x19. When I make the image bigger the volleyball lines are reduced and become jagged. Any ideas why and how to correct? I need it on the 13x19. Thanks


----------



## Sergent (Mar 9, 2015)

Does your initial image is high resolution?


----------



## knm627 (Apr 16, 2012)

I ended up using another ball to get the job done but the initial ball is a vector file.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

That is unusual with a vector film. What software are you manipulating it in?


----------



## knm627 (Apr 16, 2012)

That is what I thought...CorelDraw


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

It looks like the ball was originally raster and converted to vector which deteriated it's stroke. Very strange. Have you tried opening the artwork in a different program or on a different computer to see if the problem follows it? Atleast you were able to utilize a different image to finish the job.


----------



## Inkc (Nov 4, 2014)

Dekay317 is right, looks like the cause of the problem is conversion from raster to vector caused the issue. Next time just zoom in on the image (instead of printing) in Coreldraw and if you see the image is jagged that means the conversion is not accurate


----------



## knm627 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys...I did not open in another program or computer but your theory makes sense. I was just curious why it was happening. Thanks again!


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I think they nailed the problem


----------

